# Calicos!



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

I love calicos! :heart Can I see pictures of calicos please? Would love to see all the different patterns and colors.


----------



## Heffer Wolfe (Mar 2, 2007)

*Soitenly!*

This is my 9 month old *Donatella*:



















I also got a new one earlier but I haven't settled on a name yet. :mrgreen:


----------



## lotsofsmoggies (Dec 10, 2007)

OwnedByACat said:


> I love calicos! :heart Can I see pictures of calicos please? Would love to see all the different patterns and colors.


Stupid question but what is a calico? We in the UK don't have such things.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Here are my girls, Cali and Charlee.  

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=46470
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=46420
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=45960


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

lotsofsmoggies said:


> OwnedByACat said:
> 
> 
> > I love calicos! :heart Can I see pictures of calicos please? Would love to see all the different patterns and colors.
> ...


Sure you do, you just may not call them the same thing.

Calico is a color pattern, splotches of black, red (which may look orange or tan) and white...the belly is typically white. A dilute calico will have gray and the red may appear peach colored. A tortie is a calico with no white. Some people use the names interchangeably.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)




----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Dawn, that's one of the prettiest kitties I've ever seen.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

WOW....you like her? 
Thank you for the compliment. 
To be honest...I had not thought alot about Calico cats.
She was the cat that needed a home so I took her in.
She is a little thing 6 pounds, she has the little itsy bitsy feet. LOL!
She is already loads nicer since being spayed.
Only had her a little over a month. today was the first day she came and curled up in my lap


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's just stunning! :luv

I had never given calicos a second thought, but fell in love with Cali and Charlee instantly when I saw their pictures. 

Cali











Charlee


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Dawn, she is beautiful! What is her name?

Those baby pics of Cali and Charlee.........sooooo cute!!!!

Keep 'em coming!!! :heart


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

Dawn, I think Tipsy is adorable. How old is she? She has such a sweet baby face. 

Marie, Those baby pictures of the twins are so cute! I love dilute Calicos.

Here's my Calico kitty, Lily.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Lily is so sweet - look at those eyes.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Awe, well hello Lily from LaCrosse! I think we've got the west side of WI covered LOL!

In that second pic, Lily looks like she has a heart on her side with a spot in it.


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Lily is so sweet - look at those eyes.


Thanks Marie. I must clean her eyes really well before I take her picture. You would never guess that she needs $2000 dollar eye surgery!



OwnedByACat said:


> Awe, well hello Lily from LaCrosse! I think we've got the west side of WI covered LOL!
> 
> In that second pic, Lily looks like she has a heart on her side with a spot
> in it.


Lily says hi back. It does seem like the number of Wisconsinites on here is growing. Lol.

That does look like a heart! I have never noticed that before. :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What does she need eye surgery for?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

To all of you with calicos, what is their weight? Are they big cats? I think my twins are actually taller than Cinderella and Cleo already - longer legs. 8O


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

marie73 said:


> What does she need eye surgery for?


Lily has Entropion (all of her eyelids turn inward and rub up against her eye) and Disticia (she has eyelashes in the corners of her eyes that grow inward instead of outward and also irritate her eyes). She has seen many different vets and they all agree that the only cure is eye surgery. However, I can't afford to do it right now so I just keep a close eye on her and give her eye drops as needed. 

Lily weighs 11.04 lbs and is currently on a diet. She was tiny until she hit a year and then she blew up! She has lost a half a pound, but needs to lose somewhere from a half a pound to a pound. She is much larger than Gabby who only weighs 9.5 lbs.


----------



## JazznMurphy (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey Marie-

I have one in-shape with very long legs, about 8 lbs. (Misha) and my low-rider, Jazz (a/k/a Carb Queen) :lol: who's smaller in stature and build, but could stand to exercise off a few pounds! Last time her weight was recorded, she weighed about about 11 lbs.

Terri


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Poor little Lily.  Is that a condition that occurs in calicos or just cats in general?


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Poor little Lily.  Is that a condition that occurs in calicos or just cats in general?


Actually, everything that I have read and been told is that entropion is extremely rare in cats. It is more common in dogs with short faces. I blame the entropion on her genes. I got Lily from a pet store, before I knew any better.  She has other health issues as well and I think she must have been in bred. I think disticia is a bit more common in cats in general, but I'm not sure.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Then she's lucky you found each other and you can help her with this.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I guess these sure are pretty cats! 
Oh those kittens make me want to go get one! LOL
Tipsy is about 1'ish and 6 pounds.

I am bummed because none if the pics are loading on my pc again.
I have to right click them and view image,
and then backspace to the prior page.
Anyone else have this problem with Firefox?


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Soitenly!*











My baby Rubilla, rest in peace..


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Aww, look at Rubilla's cute little tongue!  

:angel


----------



## TAsunder (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Awww, rest in peace Rubilla :angel , you were sure a beauty!

TAsunder, what a beautiful photo, what's your pretty calicos name?


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Hubby was looking at the forum with me last night, and asked why our Patches wasn't shown on this thread..............so, here is my baby, Patches!

Hogging my recliner!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Patches has beautiful markings!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Here are my two,

Trixie is technically a torbie (tortie+tabby) & white, and Sadie is a tortiseshell with some white.
Trixie is tiny and weighs about 6 lbs, and Sadie weights twice that.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

They are beautiful Nell! I notice Sadie likes to use Trixie as a pillow LOL!

Another Wisconsinite..........what part are you from?


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Most pictures I have of Sadie are of her using someone as a pillow :lol: She's seriously the most lovable and cuddly cat I've ever met.


I am in Madison now, although I spent my childhood and college years in the Fox Valley area.
There really does seem to be a whole lot of Wisconsinites here lately... maybe its the weather keeping us all inside...! I'm tired of shoveling snow and I'm sure not looking forward to the below zero weather we'll be having this weekend! Lol


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Patches is a *really cool* looking cat.

Here is the pic of the cat they call Pretty at the shelter.
I think she is awesome too!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

COLD COLD COLD...we have put all our plans for the weekend on the back burner. Time to stay inside, under a blanket and rent movies! LOL


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Nell said:


> I am in Madison now, although I spent my childhood and college years in the Fox Valley area.
> There really does seem to be a whole lot of Wisconsinites here lately... maybe its the weather keeping us all inside...! I'm tired of shoveling snow and I'm sure not looking forward to the below zero weather we'll be having this weekend! Lol


I moved from LaCrosse as soon as I could to warmer weather! I dont want to shovel anymore snow.

Here is one of my foster cats Pumpkin. My son found her and called me to come get her. She was begging to come into his house. His cats were going crazy with her trying to get in. She found a wonderful home with a woman whose home all day. A writter. 

I think Pumpkin is a calico. She had white on her tummy if I remember correctly. Too many fosters going thru my home!

*Uncle Mittens giving Pumpkin some lovin'*


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Here's a couple of Callie. I don't have any really good ones of her electronically, they're all old film prints. Gotta do some scanning some day.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What are the differences between a calico and a tortie? :roll:


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

doodlebug said:


> Calico is a color pattern, splotches of black, red (which may look orange or tan) and white...the belly is typically white. A dilute calico will have gray and the red may appear peach colored. A tortie is a calico with no white. Some people use the names interchangeably.


Mitts&Tess~ Hope this helps.  

I love that second picture of Callie. She is so pretty.


----------



## TAsunder (Apr 6, 2004)

My calico's name is Audrey.

Man, some really beautiful cats in this thread.

Also, I am in Madison too. Is there an unnatural concentration of calicos in Wisconsin??


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

My3babies said:


> doodlebug said:
> 
> 
> > Calico is a color pattern, splotches of black, red (which may look orange or tan) and white...the belly is typically white. A dilute calico will have gray and the red may appear peach colored. A tortie is a calico with no white. Some people use the names interchangeably.
> ...


Thanks!

Callie was very tortie looking from the back, but she had the classic white belly of a calico and some other white splotches here and there.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

:love2 wow what gorgeous kitty's they all are!!! :luv


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Aww, look at Rubilla's cute little tongue!
> 
> :angel


I miss her so much, thanks for your comments!


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

OwnedByACat said:


> Awww, rest in peace Rubilla :angel , you were sure a beauty!
> 
> TAsunder, what a beautiful photo, what's your pretty calicos name?


Thanks :heart


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

I dug up a photo of Autumn, who belongs to the woman who was my housemate in grad school. We shared an apartment for three years. Autumn lives in New Mexico now with my former housemate, my housemate's husband, another cat, and their new D.O.G.

She's the SWEETEST KITTY EVER.










For those who want to see a tortoiseshell, this is their other cat, Sgàthach. (I pronounced it "Sky-ah", which is actually not totally correct -- for one thing, it's Scottish and should rhyme with loch. But "Sky-ah" is as close as I can get.)

My housemate and her husband got Sgàthach my last year in grad school. This is one of the first photos we took of her in her new home... she spend the first 30 hours straight hiding under my bed. (Their bed was Autumns, of course, so she got mine.) One of the things Sgàthach means is, "shy." Turns out that Sgàthach isn't the least bit shy. Maybe the 30-hours-hiding thing was a ruse to throw everyone off.










Aww, looking at these pictures makes me miss them. I got to see my former housemate and her husband for a few days when they came to town for a friend's wedding, but of course they left the kitties at home.


----------



## Siamese Louise (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi--I know this is an old thread, but I just have to say that everybody's calicos and tortoiseshells are gorgeous! What sweet kitties! These photos make me miss my precious, precious Opelia and Priscilla, my Big Girls, both beautiful calicos. They have crossed the Rainbow Bridge, and I miss them every day. Rest in peace, my precious girls. Purrs,


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Siamese Louise, I'm so sorry you lost your babies. Feel free to share a photo of them if you want to.


----------

